# Monitor for Photoediting



## sydbarett (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm planning to buy a 23 inch monitor for photoediting purposes. Have head a few good things about the Dell ultrasharp series but am not so sure. Need suggestion on good models.

Also I was wondering whether its worth getting a 3D display just to watch those BDROMs that seem to be trickling into the market these days.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2011)

Budget & Size ?

btw have a look at these-

*DELL U2410
Although this dell one has got excellent reviews, some unlucky ones get an issue, check this for further info DELL U2410 Problem
*ColorEdge CG303W 
*NEC LCD2490

Mind it, TN panels are the garden variety with only mediocre quality, PVA panels are the next step up with much better color fidelity and the best, but also most costly, are IPS panels. Asus only has TN panels. Samsung is the only PVA panel in that budget range with full 1080p resolution.
Check these out- 
CNET Review
Moniotor selection guide


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

What is your budget?
There are many ranging from 15k to 40k or more available for your needs.

I would recommend Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23 inch IPS Monitor. 
I also did a small review on it. Im no graphic designer but this monitor is more suited to you than me. @15000/-


----------



## sydbarett (Aug 9, 2011)

@dashing.sujay Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to buy IPS panel only. Is NEC freely available in India ?

@Sarath - Thanks. U2311H is the very display I had shortlisted. But I suppose it doesnt have HDMI, does it ? 

Let me check out your Review !


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

^yes sadly no HDMI but I have no idea as to why you need audio for photoediting purposes. Most gfx cards have DVI port which is same in visual quality as HDMI sans audio


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2011)

sydbarett said:


> @dashing.sujay Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to buy IPS panel only. Is NEC freely available in India ?
> 
> 
> !



Mail to them for further enquiries, as i'm not confirm now about it. I'll tell you tomorrow. *enquiries@necindia.in*


----------

